# MMORPG gesucht !



## Nirvana2014 (17. März 2014)

Moin,
Wollte mal fragen ob mir wer ein paar gute MMORPGs empfehlen kann. Grundsätzlich suche ein Spiel was so wie Aion oder auch Guild Wars 2 ist. Wichtig ist mir das es halt ein Open World ist und man im Endcontent viel Raidet bzw viel mit Gruppen unterwegs ist. PvP sollte ebenfalls vorhanden sein, also eigentlich genau wie Aion nur von der Grafik her etwas anspruchsvoller. Es muss kein freetoplay sein und darf auch ein Anschaffungspreis haben. Hoffe ihr könnt mir da ein paar nette Vorschläge geben
Danke im Vorraus !


----------



## thekerub (18. März 2014)

In zwei Wochen startet Elder Scrolls Online. Ich weiß zwar nicht ob das genau wie Aion ist aber du kannst es ja mal probieren.


----------



## Pillax (18. März 2014)

SW:TOR, is f2p mittlerweile, gibt viel pvp und auch viele raidinstanzen. is was anderes als aion aber macht laune. habs lange gespielt als es noch gekostet hat, dann mal nochmal kurz im f2p, aber hab einfach nich die zeit. das starwars setting muss einem halt zusagen. alle anderen guten sind leider kostenpflichtig / monat.


----------



## Jabberwocky (18. März 2014)

TERA ist von der Optik her ziemlich ähnlich wie Aion, nur noch ein bisschen schöner. Das Kampfsystem ist sehr Actionlastig und macht ordentlich Laune. Ist mittlerweile F2P, weiss aber nicht wies mit dem Endcontent aussieht. Da ich mich mit dem Manga-Setting nicht anfreunden kann, habe ich es nicht allzu lange gespielt.


----------



## rn3 (18. März 2014)

Ich kann dir nur wärmstens ab 03.06.14 *Wildstar* empfehlen, hat viele PvE (Raids 40/20er,Dungeons 5er,Adventures)   & PvP ( Battlegrounds/Arena 2-3-5er/Warplots-Gildenschlachten-40er) Inhalte im Endgame sowohl natürlich auch im Lowlvlbereich.Das Kampfsystem ist kein stumpfes auf einer stelle stehen und tasten kloppen sondern actionlastig mit Doppelsprüngen und Ausweichrollen, du kannst es sowohl mit Abo als auch mit ingame Währung weiter spielen.Schau dir am besten auf dieser Seite hier mal ein paar Videos/Infos an

Die Grafik ist hier zwar ehr in Richtung SkyFi Comicstil, aber mir Persönlich gefällt Sie sehr gut.

WildStar Arkship - Deine Fanseite für News, Guides und Videos zu Wildstar


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (18. März 2014)

World of Warcraft auf einem Privatserver 

Kostet nix und auf dem richtigen Server kannst du täglich Raids etc tätig


----------



## Cinnayum (18. März 2014)

Rift könntest du mal testen. Das ist schon ein wenig wie ein nachgebautes WoW, nur in schön.
Aber man braucht halt schon nen anständigen Rechner dafür.

Von der Bedienung her ist GW2 wirklich gut, nur Gruppenspiel kommt ohne RL-Freunde dort nicht auf.
Auch ist die Community eher "still".

SWTOR ist für den Hype, der darum gemacht wurde, eher mau. Handwerklich ein wirklich gutes Spiel, aber der MMO-Gedanke zündet für mich im Sci-Fi-Setting einfach nicht.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (18. März 2014)

Aber ganz ehrlich an das alte* WoW kommt nix ran.
Das feeling etc 

*bis wotlk  ab cataclysm gings berg ab


----------



## Capone2412 (18. März 2014)

Ich hätte gerne ein MMO, dass eine komplett offene Spielwelt ohne Ladebildschirm hat.
Die Server sollten so aufgebaut sein, dass keine verschiedenen Instanzen der jeweiligen offenen Gebiete notwendig sind.

In Elder Scrolls Online finde ich es zum Beispiel furchtbar, dass ich Freunden erst in ihre Instanz folgen muss, damit ich sie sehen und mit ihnen Interagieren kann.
Das zerstört das Open-World-Feeling komplett.

In WoW Classic hatte man früher richtig das Gefühl in eine andere Welt einzutauchen, eben genau aus diesem Grund.

Man konnte von ganz oben im Norden nach ganz unten im Süden laufen, ohne Ladezeiten, verschiedene Instanzen oder irgend so einen Mist.

Um von A nach B zu kommen, musste man laufen, reiten oder den Greifen nutzen und eben warten, bis er bei B ankam.


Mittlerweile ist das leider alles ziemlich kaputt gemacht durch alle möglichen Portale, serverübergreifende, automatische Gruppensuche etc. 

Bisher hat es (meines Wissens nach) aber kein MMO geschafft, eine derart authentische Spielewelt zu erschaffen, wie es das mittlerweile uralte WoW vermochte.


----------



## wastel (19. März 2014)

Von sachen open World ist Lotro wie WoW...du kanns durch das ganze Land in jede Himmelrichtugn reiten/laufen ohne Ladebildschirm.
Die Spielwelt ist hier mindestens so auhentisch wie das wow. Im ganzen sogar "realistischer" da der comic style nicht vorhanden ist.
pvp gibts dort aber nicht, bzw nur abgewandelt

Bei ESO gibt es genug Dungenons die "offen" sind und man einfach hineinlaufen kann. Aber natürlich gibts auch welche mit "ladebildschirm"
was mich bisher nie gestört hat.


----------



## -EAZY3- (23. März 2014)

Ich denke ich hab da was für dich...Toplist * World of Warcraft * Free Privatserver * WoW * Server * Version 2.4.3 * 3.0.9 * 3.1

Back2basics WoW Privat Server Burning Crusade ,das alte Feeling mit einigen Änderungen z,b raiden hordler und allianzler zu sammen und machen zusammen pvp.open pvp gibt es kaum ,nur gelegentlich vor den raidinstanzen  ,sonst ne super community,durchgängig 200-300 leute online,am sonntag hatten wir schon mehrmals 1100 leute online,jede menge randomraids und wirklich sehr nette leute da.arena gibs auch.black tempel wurde vor einigen  Monaten released.Es gibt auch einige bugs z.b sind MS krieger angeblich zu stark...oder wenn unter dir ein tunnel ist und du chargst dann fliegst du durch den boden in den tunnel.aber man gewöhnt sich dran...


----------



## Dymar85 (28. März 2014)

Wie kann man genau so einen "Privatenserver" den joinen? 

Würde gerne das alte Feeling TBC's wieder haben und auch nur das bzw LK geht ja auch noch


----------

